# Flambeau Burgundy Paint. Is it a rare color?



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just purchased a 1968 GTO which is painted red. However, the original color was Flambeau Burgundy. Just wondering if this might be a rare color and worth switching back to it. The current paint is about 10 years old and is OK but not perfect. Thanks


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not even a thought or opinion???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dillon14 said:


> Just purchased a 1968 GTO which is painted red. However, the original color was Flambeau Burgundy. Just wondering if this might be a rare color and worth switching back to it. The current paint is about 10 years old and is OK but not perfect. Thanks


IMO: I don't know how rare it is but I have seen a few Burgundy, whether they were Flabeau or not I can't say but they looked sharp. I wouldn't base my decision to paint it that color because of it's possible rare factor I would make my decision to paint it back to its original color if I liked it enough, or if you want it to have the original paint as per PHS.

Is the red that unappealing enough to spend the money to repaint despite the paint being in ok shape? If so and you are really debating it and the Burgundy color is what you may lean towards you may want to look at one in person before chancing having the car painted Burgundy.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a link to some Flambeau Burgundy '68s. I think it would look great.
UlimateGTO.com Dream Car Results

I would also take into consideration what GTO JUDGE said too......


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree wit the above... just don't paint it orange :lol:.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Personally, I like the burgundy better. The color is your call. Be prepared to go for some serious coin for a good body/paint job. Guess how I know that!!!:cheers


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. The car will be here Monday and I'll take a look and also have my body man look. Honestly never looked at the car in person.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

nice car...always did like a 68


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

dillon, I liked the Flambeau Burgundy so much on a customer's '68 GTO back in the '80's, that when I repainted my '67 GTO convertible in 1993, I painted it that exact color. It's deeper and darker than the standard Burgundy of '65-"67, and I think it's a richer color. Anyway, I love it. And people who see the car always comment on the pretty color. That NEVER happened when the car was Signet Gold. Red is "ok", but too common, too "in your face" and is not as "classy" in my opinion. Your car looks great right now, though. When you DO paint it, GO FLAMBEAU!!!


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

OK, it is safe to assume that there were no exact numbers of GTOs painted a certain color in 1968. 

Does anyone know if there were any percentages of colors painted in 1968 for extrapolation purposes?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

90% of 1968 GTO's were Verdoro Green. 5 % were red, and the remaining 5% were all the other colors.


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

It seems like you are joking but I'm really not smart enough to know the difference. Just a joke I presume.confused:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Verdaro Green was the hottest color back then. DeLorean's wife fell in love with a color of an ashtray she seen at a party told John she thought that color would like nice on a GTO. John gave the ash tray to PPG and instructed them to create a color that closely resembled that ashtray. Verdaro was born. 

Chevrolet division wanted that color and DeLorean said NO. It's a Pontiac color only..... Chevrolet returned the NO favor when Pontiac requested the Hugger Orange color for the '69 Judge.

Pontiac aka the outlaw division took the color anyway and renamed it Carousel Red. They were smart enough to get the color just renamed it while Chevy wasn't. 

There's no truth the rumor DeLorean hired mercenaries to hold guns to the head of Pontiac ordering them to paint every '68 Verdaro.....It was his wife


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Judge nailed it. Yeah, I was being flip. But seriously, I've seen more '68 (and '69) GTO's in Verdoro Green than any other color, by far. I think I've seen 2 Flambeau Burgundy '68's in the past 30 years. The one I mentioned was a customer's car back in the mid '80's, and it had a black interior and hideaway lights. It was a super clean and super sharp car, and it ran extremely well, too!


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. I guess it would not be unreasonable to say; It is very rare to see a 1968 GTO that came from the factory with Flambeau Burgundy exterior paint.


----------

